

How early in a startup should founders decide equity distributions? - dhruvg

I am involved in a startup with another guy. Right now, things are are pretty unofficial - we are just prototyping and getting something out there. Very very initial stages. But we both know that if our thing catches on, we are going to stick to it. At this stage, is it smart to bring up equity distributions among us? If not, when is the right time? Also, is it smart to have a 50-50, or a more unbalanced distribution?
======
iisbum
I really like the approach suggested by chris dixon:
<http://www.cdixon.org/?p=164>

